

Ask HN: Outcome-driven innovation - sustainable or disruptive? - fixxer

Is "outcome driven innovation" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outcome-Driven_Innovation) about sustaining innovation or encouraging disruptive innovation? Both? Neither? Discuss!
======
fixxer
I'm leaning towards "both," but I just got lectured by an MBA that the
"correct" answer is disruptive.

------
mindcrime
It's clearly "both", especially when you consider that the line between
"sustaining" innovation and "disruptive" innovation is fuzzy and subjective
anyway. Hell, whether or not something is innovative _at all_ is pretty
subjective.

Anyway, even if you start with the outcome in mind:

"This factory needs to churn out widgets faster without increasing costs"

you could generate innovations among a spectrum from trivial to world-
changing, that would support that outcome. I suppose if you make the outcome
more specific, you might be able to skew the process to favor one portion of
the spectrum over another. It's an interesting question.

